# Capitan leaving the ship before crew and passengers



## snide (Oct 3, 2014)

As you know, the capitan is the one that would leave the ship last in case of emergency, since they have the responsibility for the ship, the crew and the passengers, but what have happened in older times if a capitan left the ship before the passengers?

Of course it was a great shame, but was there also a penalty for it?


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Only in reputation and honor I would think


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day snide.m.today.07:13.re:capitan leaving the ship before crew and passengers. reputation,yes.and going to a quiet place with his favourite pistol and do the honourable thing.at least that is what they do in the movies.regards ben27


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

When we had lifeboat and fire and it did not turn out as hoped for I assembled the crew so we might discuss where we were going wrong and improve so it worked well.
I also mentioned that I was not one of these guys that would go down with the boat saluting etc.
That being the case we would do it until they were proficient and I would be one of the survivors.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
If you go first you didn't panic, the ones that follow did?

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Usually a formal inquiry and loss of masters ticket.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Oceanos, Costa Concordia both hardly examples of the highest traditions of the sea. Whilst Concordia is still sub judice, any idea what happened to the OM on Oceanos?


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Women and children first...Follow Me!(Ouch)


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Duncan112 said:


> Oceanos, Costa Concordia both hardly examples of the highest traditions of the sea. Whilst Concordia is still sub judice, any idea what happened to the OM on Oceanos?


He was not fined or punished in any way by the Greek authorities and was given Command of a Ferry owned by the same Line.


----------



## bob nightingale (Mar 18, 2007)

Stand back you cowardly women and children,Officers and Engineers first.

Bob
.&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Yes, the captain was quoted as saying *"When I order abandon the ship, it doesn't matter what time I leave. Abandon is for everybody. If some people like to stay, they can stay." * I think he was indicating that he and the crew did not hang around


----------

